# Kamry Warcraft One Plus RDTA



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

Size: 24mm*44mm
● E-liquid Capacity: 2ml
● 510 thread
● Resistance: DIY
● Material: 304 Stainless steel & PEI


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/9/16)

Looks interesting

Wud buy it just for the warcraft name...and then tell everyone Im a warcraft vaper...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/9/16)

But 2ml needs to be permanently IV'd to a juice bottle....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

